

Petition for Microsoft to Just STOP Developing IE - vulgrin
http://www.change.org/p/microsoft-stop-creating-internet-browsers

======
smacktoward
Stopping development of IE is what led to the Great Browser Winter of the IE6
era. Things didn't start moving again until MS reversed course and went back
to improving IE.

Defaults are powerful things, and as long as IE is the default browser on the
most popular desktop operating system, there's going to be millions upon
millions of people using it regardless of how good it is. Stopping development
would just turn those people back into an anchor holding back the progress of
the Web.

------
jifka
IE, it's time for you to go. You're like the guy who shows up at the party and
insists on playing HIS favorite tunes...all of which are Tuvan throat-singers
covering Simon & Garfunkel.

------
vulgrin
Really. Its time. At the minimum, just give up "innovating" and switch to
webkit. (as long as you don't insist on wrecking webkit.) Stop this drain on
our creative economy.

